# If you could choose to be one of the Valar/Valier, which would you be?



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 6, 2022)

Hopefully aligning with your own gender: Valar for male, and Valier for female.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 6, 2022)

Ulmo; I've always been a bit of a "fish".


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 6, 2022)

ZehnWaters said:


> Ulmo; I've always been a bit of a "fish".


As I could tell from your username.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 6, 2022)

Nienna Qalme-Tári said:


> As I could tell from your username.


Salmar isn't the catalyst for my AU fanfic for no reason.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 6, 2022)

ZehnWaters said:


> Salmar isn't the catalyst for my AU fanfic for no reason.


If I remember correctly, Salmar is the one who plays the music on the Ulumúri, right?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 6, 2022)

Nienna Qalme-Tári said:


> If I remember correctly, Salmar is the one who plays the music on the Ulumúri, right?


The one who made them.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 6, 2022)

ZehnWaters said:


> The one who made them.


Ah - that clarifies it. _Hannon-le. _

Someone went for Tulkas. Interesting...

_I hope Melkor is not nearby...or else I shall shed tears again for his darkened and saddened fate..._


----------



## Ent (Oct 7, 2022)

This is such an intriguing question/poll... I cannot help but ponder it.
How wonderful it would be, and how revealing, to see everyone's choices and more particularly, their 'reasons' for them.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 7, 2022)

The Enting said:


> This is such an intriguing question/poll... I cannot help but ponder it.
> How wonderful it would be, and how revealing, to see everyone's choices and more particularly, their 'reasons' for them.


Assuming we can get more respondents.



Nienna Qalme-Tári said:


> Someone went for Tulkas. Interesting...
> 
> _I hope Melkor is not nearby...or else I shall shed tears again for his darkened and saddened fate..._


It'd be cool to be such a burly brawler. It's just not the most to my taste.


----------



## Ent (Oct 7, 2022)

ZehnWaters said:


> Assuming we can get more respondents.


Indeed. I don't respond because, like a Baggins, I suspect everyone knows what I would say about such a subject as this without my needing to say it.
But not all are as predictable as am I - thus, my interest.


----------



## Eljorahir (Oct 7, 2022)

Valaquenta:
_*"...Tulkas laughs ever, in sport or in war, and even in the face of Melkor he laughed in battles before the Elves were born."*_

I choose Tulkas because he seems to enjoy his work.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 7, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> Valaquenta:
> _*"...Tulkas laughs ever, in sport or in war, and even in the face of Melkor he laughed in battles before the Elves were born."*_
> 
> I choose Tulkas because he seems to enjoy his work.


Never underestimate that.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 8, 2022)

_And now another hath claimed the highest of all: Manwe, Guider of the Winds._


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 8, 2022)

Nienna Qalme-Tári said:


> _And now another hath claimed the highest of all: Manwe, Guider of the Winds._


All are perfectly valid choices. Even Melkor, if you could supplant him with your own personality it could lead to a beautiful world.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 8, 2022)

ZehnWaters said:


> All are perfectly valid choices. Even Melkor, if you could supplant him with your own personality it could lead to a beautiful world.


_I sometimes wonder if I gave him too great a chance when he wished to be released...

Yet Námo would not have let him come with me, despite my ways._


----------



## The Void (Oct 9, 2022)

I chose Melkor. 
Why? 
Well in the Literary World, he's a bad guy. But in Eurovision - he's a star!


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 9, 2022)

The Void said:


> I chose Melkor.


_Nevertheless, I shall shed tears for you, for indeed you held a darkened fate, and only I had spoken on your behalf after three ages of captivity. 

Till this day, I still hold hope for your redemption, e'en if none other will._


----------



## The Void (Oct 9, 2022)

Is it just me? Or did Melkor get away with doing what he wanted without punishment by Iluvatar?
While Aule and the others were often grilled a bit by Iluvatar if they strayed towards 'independent' thinking.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 9, 2022)

The Void said:


> Is it just me? Or did Melkor get away with doing what he wanted without punishment by Iluvatar?


Directly.


The Void said:


> While Aule and the others were often grilled a bit by Iluvatar if they strayed towards 'independent' thinking.


It's not "independent" thinking to try to do things outside of your authority or ken.


----------



## Elassar (Oct 10, 2022)

I chose Tulkas but oromë was close behind. I love both valar equally but you can only choose one and Tulkas resembles myself and my skills more than the huntsman so that is why chose Tulkas, I also really like Nahar even though he is a horse and has no human characteristics anyone can relate to.


----------



## The Void (Oct 11, 2022)

Melkor listens to AC/DC and doesn't read books.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 11, 2022)

The Void said:


> Melkor listens to AC/DC and doesn't read books.


_Which is the opposite of my style. I love Baroque/Classical, and books as well..._


----------



## The Void (Oct 12, 2022)

I'm an ambient/trance/darkwave kinda guy. Love choral music though with Miserere Mei Deus one of my favourite. We have a growing popularity of Aboriginal/Classical hybrid music going around as the woodwind Didgeridoo compliments an orchestra well. I've read many a book and once had a signed copy of Magician by Raymond Feist when he visited Australia long ago. Sadly, lost the book somewhere.


----------



## Sons of the Woodland King (Oct 17, 2022)

I answered based on who I thought would be most fitting for me, based on my real life personality: Varda. 

Not because I'm particularly regal or powerful, but because I'm that mom who is a sucker for giving in to my kids' puppy-dog-eye requests. I'd let my son have unlimited desserts if he said "please" sweetly enough. As Queen of the Valar I'd be granting prayer requests left and right, front and behind, and twisting my hubby Manwe's arm to do the same. Chaos!


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 18, 2022)

Sons of the Woodland King said:


> I answered based on who I thought would be most fitting for me, based on my real life personality: Varda.
> 
> Not because I'm particularly regal or powerful, but because I'm that mom who is a sucker for giving in to my kids' puppy-dog-eye requests. I'd let my son have unlimited desserts if he said "please" sweetly enough. As Queen of the Valar I'd be granting prayer requests left and right, front and behind, and twisting my hubby Manwe's arm to do the same. Chaos!


Despite my username, I would say I'm quite like Vaire, minus the weaving - which is ironic, probably. I'd interpret the weaving in a more metaphorical sense:

_Her tapestries give her a sense of being a wise scholar/philosopher that observes the world, similar to myself._


----------

